

What if Steve Jobs had been a woman? - agurkas
http://openthoughts.blogs.uoc.edu/2012/11/different-genders-different-worlds.html

======
Shorel
This reads like typical feminist over-generalization.

I think of at least two counter examples: Marissa Mayer, Carly Fiorina.

Yeah, they are not Steve Jobs, but really, not even Bill Gates could out-Steve
Steve.

------
halefx
She probably would have had a more difficult time claiming that Lisa wasn't
her daughter.

------
xradionut
The author should consider the following people: Grace Hopper, Sandy Lerner,
and many others. But the main question is: WWtWD? (What Would the Woz Do?)

------
akivabamberger
What if Steve Jobs had been a puppy dog?

